# Grace Period for Dropping Blocks?



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

It seems to be common knowledge at UCA1 that you have a 5 minute grace period to drop a block without being penalized (regardless if it's within the 45-minute prior requirement).

They have all said they got this information from Amazon, but I never received any email about it.

Does anyone know?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Yes it's in an Amazon email for logistics warehouses.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Yes it's in an Amazon email for logistics warehouses.


does that mean it doesn't apply to Prime Now warehouses?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You need to contact support about it. Now I can't find my email regarding the 5 minute grace period.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Amazon didn't send out a mass email notification, at least I didn't see one. If you write and ask them tho, they will tell you their policies.


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

Got an email a month or so ago.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

It may not apply to dropping too many blocks within 5 minutes for accepted blocks outside of the 45 minute start time.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I most definitely received an email that explained and noted the ability to forfeit a block within 5 minutes with no penalty.
I'm logistics.


----------

